# newbie



## terencenicholls (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi, i'm going to move to Phuket but still undecided on where to live, i've holidayed in Bangkok and Karon in Phuket and did the usual touristy things as well as falling in love with everything about it lol. hoping to get some good ideas and chat to some people in Phuket to see what it's like to actually live there and make some new friends in the process :clap2:


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Any luck? I've lived in Phuket for 9 years.


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

terencenicholls said:


> Hi, i'm going to move to Phuket but still undecided on where to live, i've holidayed in Bangkok and Karon in Phuket and did the usual touristy things as well as falling in love with everything about it lol. hoping to get some good ideas and chat to some people in Phuket to see what it's like to actually live there and make some new friends in the process :clap2:


Phuket is a big place, over 1 million residents now. Personally I would avoid Patong as a residence. Kamala and Surin are stunning. I have property in Surin. Phuket Town is not a nice place.

Do your sums well, cost of living in Thailand is climbing. Real employment (aside a bar) is hard to come by.


----------

